# Out of the blue: Failed to calculate module dependencies

## butters

I've had Gentoo up and running (excellent) for two weeks now and I'm slowly plowing through getting one more service/application running at a time.  I finally got sound working with ALSA on my Hercules Game Theater XP (after two recompiled kernels).  

I'm trying out the Mozilla email client, I click on a web link (to a Gentoo forums thread I was watching), and my system hard restarts out of nowhere.  It rebooted and came right back up.  I boldly deciding to see if the fault was repeatable.  I openned Mozilla, started the email client, and clicked on the same link.  Hard restart again.  System comes right back up.  I open an xterm to see what gives.  Restarts again.  

This time the system didn't quite come right back up.  It wouldn't start X and dropped back to a console login.  I looked up the console and saw the problem.  "Failed to calculate dependencies," it said, after "Calculating module dependencies."  So it couldn't load the NVdriver modules for my GeForce2 MX and therefore couldn't find a try to modprobe the drivers manually, but it can't find the modules.  I notice that my sound modules didn't load either, so I did "modprobe cs46xx," which failed the same way.  So I rebooted.  The same error on bootup, no X.  

How come my system started randomly restarting?  And, more importantly, what made the kernel module loader break?  Finally, and most importantly, how do I fix this?

Thanks for all your help.  These forums rock.

----------

## delta407

Try running a vanilla kernel, and possibly disable power management.

----------

## burzmali

try insmod NVdriver and insmod cs46xx and see if that works.  i get failed to calculate module dependencies every boot, but all my modules still load.  also check /lib/modules/<kernel verion> and see if your modules are still there.

----------

